# THE CALENDAR - Ultimate Final Edition.



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Happy New Year!

Now in 2012 we're going with JUST the Calendar. No more updated forum post, just the calendar. If you added it to your device before, it's the same one so you need to do NOTHING. New entries will sync as they're added

*THE CALENDAR!*!

Sync with your ipod/itouch, Android, Blackberry, smartphone, outlook calendar or your own google calendar!










To submit an event, post it here and it'll find it's way into THE CALENDAR

If you're not familiar with THE CALENDAR, may I suggest you check out last years:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5138671-THE-CALENDAR-2011-Edition

From here out, I'll just have one post in ONE forum to keep it updated.
Thanks


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

May 18-20 | Southern Worthersee - Helen, GA

June 8-10 | OC Car & Truck Show - Ocean City, MD

July 20-22 | Waterfest - Englishtown, NJ

August 10-12| VAG Fair - York, PA

September 28-29 | H2O International - Ocean City, MD


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

added, thank you

Also, if anyone is interested in becoming an admin on the page, please let me know


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

April 7 | Dubs on Defrost 5 - Westport, CT
April 15 | Dustoff #1 - Campbelltown, PA
April 19-23 | Wookies In The Woods - Robbinsville, NC


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

PSU said:


> April 7 | Dubs on Defrost 5 - Westport, CT
> April 15 | Dustoff #1 - Campbelltown, PA
> April 19-23 | Wookies In The Woods - Robbinsville, NC


added, thanks


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

June 30 | Euro Hangar - Holland, MI


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

October 20-21 | DubRun - Kinnelon, NJ


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

This is good. :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

white_boii said:


> June 30 | Euro Hangar - Holland, MI


 added


HYDE16 said:


> October 20-21 | DubRun - Kinnelon, NJ


 do you have an info link?


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Very happy I just found this, thanks


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

http://www.volksforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

DUTCHMANia said:


> http://www.volksforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


 wanna be an editor and add all these European ones?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Chapel said:


> wanna be an editor and add all these European ones?


 too much work for me, but you're welcome to put out a request on volksforum :thumbup:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

If Im right EuroWerkz in Minn is July 21 but thats the same week thats Waterfest :x


----------



## Gettadopegirlcar (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

Staggered 2012. May 6th Somers CT


----------



## MEGTI (Apr 20, 2009)

Eurogas IV, Silver Sands Beach, Milford, CT, May 12th, 2012 

http://lowervalleydubs.com/index.php?topic=46.0


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

added


----------



## GTIHB (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is the one I'm tracking for So Cal or adjacent events 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5587262-2012-Event-Calendar


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

DubRun 2012 
Poconos, PA 
Saturday, October 27th, 2012 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Poconos-Saturday-October-27th-(rain-or-shine)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

HYDE16 said:


> DubRun 2012
> Poconos, PA
> Saturday, October 27th, 2012
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Poconos-Saturday-October-27th-(rain-or-shine)


 fixed 
I had it the week before


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Click Here and Subscribe to our Forum Event Thread*

*GARDEN STATE EUROS* would like to invite the Tri-State European car community to our annual Spring Season Opener meet on Wednesday, March 20th from 6:00pm – 10:00pm at the *LOWES parking lot in Butler, NJ*. This location provides easy access from highways (Route 23, 287, 80, 46, 3) and also offers an Applebee’s and Wendy’s next door for food and restrooms. This is the meet of all meets for the Tri-State area, a one night flash meet (flash mob for cars). We understand that this location may be a haul and attending a Wednesday night meet may be difficult with work/family/school schedules but we can promise you this is one meet you will not want to miss for 2013. What else are you going to do on a Wednesday night?! Hope to see you there…

*WEBSITES*
*Click Here for the Facebook Club Page* 
*Click Here for the Facebook Event Page*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I believe this year I may open it to anyone to edit...


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can we please change the date of DubRun to Saturday, Oct 5th?

We are already listed but the date has changed to the 5th.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Can we please change the date of DubRun to Saturday, Oct 5th?
> 
> We are already listed but the date has changed to the 5th.


Here is the official event forum for our DubRun event on Saturday, October 5th in Tannersville, PA if this helps: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5337-“DubRun”-to-the-Poconos-2012


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Looking for someone to take this over. I might open it to everyone to make and change it. probably easier that way


----------

